# Check this out... AutoPulse



## Chimpie (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.zoll.com/autopulsebyrevivant.htm

Near the bottom there is a link to the video.

 

Chimp


----------



## Alpha752 (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone ever use it?

First impression- I dont like it.  I think ill stick to the old fashion way.

 :unsure:  :blink:


----------



## ResTech (Jun 8, 2004)

I've never used it but read some info about it in the trade journals from time to time over the past few years. It sounds very promising and anything to improve blood flow during arrest I am all for. I have seen way to many times CPR being performed that was obvious was circulating minimal to no blood at all. 

_"In conjunction with epinephrine, the AutoPulse generates coronary and cerebral blood flow during cardiac arrest that is equivalent to normal, resulting in increased return of spontaneous circulation (ROSC), neurological function and ultimately, survival._

It's hard to argue this quote if it can be backed up.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm watching TV, and about 20 minutes ago the History Channel features the AutoPulse™ Resuscitation System on their Tactical to Practical show.

I must admit I was really impressed again.  They spouted all the facts that were shown on the website, and it really does look promising.  I'm all for technology that improves the life-saving process.  Anyone that has worked a code knows that CPR isn't always exact, there are times when you stop CPR to get in the vehicle, admin meds, or do other stuff, and I can't help but think this is a great tool.

On another note, Detroit EMS purchased quite a few Thumper® 1007s a few years ago.  Word is all but one are gone.  Many were stolen, and many more were stolen by EMS instructors who want to have the technology to show their classrooms.  

Both look promising though, and I actually saw the Thumper used on a real patient.  It wasn't as advanced as the new featured device, but it looked like it was a great tool, and the paramedic was able to work a full code by herself, and let the thumper do the CPR while an EMT bagged.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 9, 2004)

I was watching Paramedics on the Discovery Channel and saw them use a Thumper on a patient.  It looked pretty cool, but I have some reservations about it.  

I agree that technology is a good thing, as long as we control it.  My concerns about the automatic CPR machines is that one size does NOT fit all.  Hopefully there is a way to adjust the machines for different chest sizes and compression depths.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 9 2004, 12:08 AM
> * I was watching Paramedics on the Discovery Channel and saw them use a Thumper on a patient.  It looked pretty cool, but I have some reservations about it. *


 I saw that episode as well. (Actually I think I've seen every episdoe by now. LOL)

Anyway, while I liked the concept of the Thumper, it looked big and awkward and I think it might get in the way.  It didn't show which compartment they got it from or how long it took to set up.

Chimp


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2004)

I saw this over at _the other forum_...

With the Autopulse, where do you put the defib pads?

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2004)

The only thing that I can think of is that you place them UNDER the AutoPulse.

I'm also concerned about how it appears to push in from the side of the ribs during it's compression cycle.  I don't think that you would get a very effective compression that way, and you're going to break a lot more ribs.


----------



## DFDEMS (Jul 15, 2004)

Here in Detroit every rig has a "thumper." Some like them and use then, some don't. They work well actually. 180lb emt/emt-p isnt going to do good cpr on a 300lb pt very long, if at all. A thumper will.  

For the thumper you can adjust for different chest size and depth. They do make a ped attachment I think but I have never seen it. It also vents for the pt if et/combi tube placed at a ration of 5/1. Pulling a switch stops the compressions to check for a pulse. No worries about the aed pads/ 3-4leads either. 

Honestly with only 2 people, 1 driving it is a godsend sometimes. 
If anyone wants pics let me know. I have some that I can send. As far as the  autopulse I have heard good and bad,  they showed it on the history channel, tactical to practical I think


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jan 9, 2005)

all i can say is that thing looks cool (makes a funny squeaking noise thats now gonna be associated with the stereotyped prolonged asystole beep you hear on ER all the time as a "very bad" sound). ive only done CPR IRL three times but was thinking the other day, what would i do if i did have a CPR situation when its me and an EMT by our selfs.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx_@Jan 9 2005, 09:23 PM
> * all i can say is that thing looks cool (makes a funny squeaking noise thats now gonna be associated with the stereotyped prolonged asystole beep you hear on ER all the time as a "very bad" sound). ive only done CPR IRL three times but was thinking the other day, what would i do if i did have a CPR situation when its me and an EMT by our selfs. *


 Remember all the stuff they taught you about not tearing things open with your teeth, toes, etc?  That ALL goes out the door.

You, as ALS, should be bagging the pt, because if you're creative and good at it, you can adequately bag with one hand.  You can use the other to grab your drugs and do what you need to do to push them.  Also, in a short-handed situation, if you need to start a line your partner can do compressions and bag... it's not as efficient as 2 people doing it but if it's necessary so you can get set up then so be it.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a question...

What are your feelings about the "new" 2-man CPR procedures set forth by the AHA? Are you conforming to the 15-2 or are you staying with the good ole' 5-1?


----------



## MMiz (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 10 2005, 03:06 AM
> * I have a question...
> 
> What are your feelings about the "new" 2-man CPR procedures set forth by the AHA? Are you conforming to the 15-2 or are you staying with the good ole' 5-1? *


 When I took my AHA CPR Course/Test in July 2001 it was 15:2 unless tubed.

All of the people in the field I talk to say a 5:1 ratio is the norm.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 10, 2005)

What do you mean by "new"?  It's been 15-2 for a while now, hasn't it?


----------



## Jon (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 10 2005, 03:06 AM
> * I have a question...
> 
> What are your feelings about the "new" 2-man CPR procedures set forth by the AHA? Are you conforming to the 15-2 or are you staying with the good ole' 5-1? *


 Screw 15-2 - it has NO benifit, only easier to remeber for those who never do it.


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 10 2005, 07:50 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 10 2005, 07:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jan 10 2005, 03:06 AM
> * I have a question...
> 
> What are your feelings about the "new" 2-man CPR procedures set forth by the AHA? Are you conforming to the 15-2 or are you staying with the good ole' 5-1? *


Screw 15-2 - it has NO benifit, only easier to remeber for those who never do it.


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Actually, studies have shown that compressions alone, at a rate of 100/min for 4 minutes, are just as effective as full cpr.  Hmm...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 11, 2005)

Erika,
The "new" has to do with the fact that the AHA came out with 15:2 for 2 man in the last couple of years. I went through 3 times and was taught 5:1 for 2 man.

Myself, I still comply to the 5:1 style for a 2+ person code


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 11 2005, 08:39 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 11 2005, 08:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, studies have shown that compressions alone, at a rate of 100/min for 4 minutes, are just as effective as full cpr.  Hmm... [/b][/quote]
 And cadaver studies have shown that if you do less than 10-12 compressions before the rescue breathing, you're not moving any blood to where it needs to go.  With 5:1, as soon as you get the blood moving (in an adult patient), you have to stop to perform rescue breathing.

AHA does still have the 5:1 guideline for 2-man CPR, but that is only AFTER the patient is intubated, and you don't have to stop compressions to ventilate.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 11 2005, 10:12 PM
> * Erika,
> The "new" has to do with the fact that the AHA came out with 15:2 for 2 man in the last couple of years. *


 I've taken CPR once a year for the past 10 years... so it all blurs together after a while.    

I like 15-2 better.  And now that FFEMT has told me it's more effective, I like it even more.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 12, 2005)

Last night I was looking for the notes I took on the subject.  They were very similar to what ffemt8978 stated.

I actually had a little chart/graph that showed that 15:2 was the best ratio to promote circulation.  If I find it I'll scan it and upload it.


----------

